# Red Fox at Ford in Dearborn



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

I was walking into work last Friday at Ford in Dearborn, right on Oakwood across from Henry Ford Museum (PDC building), I'm almost up to the building and a red fox walks out from between the cars. Walked next to me at about 20yds for a while. Pretty neat to see. This is the exact same spot where a deer broke through the glass and into the lobby about a month or so ago. Just thought I would share.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I used to work at Bldg#2 and used to see him all the time. He would come from the Dearborn Inn and hang out in our parking lot. Now that I got moved to the PDC, I haven't seen him in awhile. I was going to a meeting one time and I actually watched him cross Oakwood, walk down the side walk and went in the turnstiles to the test track. It was like he was going to work. It was in the middle of the day, one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My Son worked in the Rouge complex, and there was a family of foxes that would come into their building for food handouts from the guys. That was quite awhile ago.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

I work at FMCC and every year there is a family that moves in....neat to watch the little ones play.
Saw 2 coyotes a couple of months ago right off hubbard.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Stebo what building do you work at? We have several active dens right there. I work at dyno


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

Banditto said:


> Stebo what building do you work at? We have several active dens right there. I work at dyno


I'm in PDC. Saw this fox right at the east lobby. Same lobby that deer crashed trough a few weeks back.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

ya ya there is a large active family of foxes sorta outside the PDC cafeteria around those oak trees. They catch geese quite often, or the hawks do and the foxes finish it up.


----------

